# Yo yo yo



## obscura1560 (Jul 15, 2007)

I have a few football sigs I'd like to show off :thumb02:


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

Cmon man, wheres Ronaldhino? He's the best


----------



## obscura1560 (Jul 15, 2007)

Who's Ronaldinho?

Nah I'm ******* with you. Not a fan of ol' Gaucho I'm afraid.


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

What about Beckham? He's playing this Saturday  I'm not a fan of his though. The only reason he got famous was because of his half field goal.


----------



## obscura1560 (Jul 15, 2007)

Shogun_is_Champ said:


> What about Beckham? He's playing this Saturday  I'm not a fan of his though. The only reason he got famous was because of his half field goal.


And the fact that he's one of the best crossers of the ball in football today. But it's mostly because he's married to Victoria Beckham, changes his hair everyday and is now moving to LA.

I'll make a Beckham one just for you :thumbsup:


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks I guess  =p Wait, how does he change his hair now? He doesn't have any Lol


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Very nice. Do you know a guy named Neil Dimmick? He is a big Liverpool fan, lives in London. He use to have his own Liverpool forum. He use to use banners that looked a bit similar to yours.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I like your style, its different then the generic shiz I usually bump out lol. Very well done.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Ronaldinhos a has been, Dirk Kuyt is the new boss.

we need a soccer page

(ye I know theres a soccerforum but I dont want to sign up)

Ps: the Riise one is dangerous!


----------



## obscura1560 (Jul 15, 2007)

Cheers for the comments guys 

Plazzman, you the man!


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Ronaldinhos a has been, Dirk Kuyt is the new boss.
> 
> we need a soccer page
> 
> ...


A has been? He's barely even gotten started! =o


----------



## obscura1560 (Jul 15, 2007)

Evil Ash said:


> Very nice. Do you know a guy named Neil Dimmick? He is a big Liverpool fan, lives in London. He use to have his own Liverpool forum. He use to use banners that looked a bit similar to yours.



Nah mate, dunno him. I'm on a LFC forum like but not his! :dunno:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Shogun_is_Champ said:


> A has been? He's barely even gotten started! =o


people only love him because of his HL reels. Hardly anyone watches all his games and loves every single thing he does. Plus no one even begins to look at who this man is playing around with and dont appreciate shit that they do for Guacho's game. Its safe to say the man is a little under the weather these past 6 months.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

sick man

when they get some da silva pics can u make a sig


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Kuyt will score 20+ this season, hopefully Torres will get atleast 15...

Ronaldinho looks allot better than he actually is, it's allot easier to score/shine in Spain than England...


----------

